# walmart carries hi-oleic sunflower oil now



## heartsong (Jul 12, 2013)

unfortunately, they don't label it that way, so here's a link...scroll down about half way on the right hand side, just write down the info on HOSFO and take it to the store next time you go shopping...sometimes they have 2 or 3 brands and I've found they were all HO...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunflower_oil


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry to interrupt. I accidentally purchased a gallon of mid-Oleic Sunflower Oil, any ideas of what I can do with it?


----------



## heartsong (Jul 12, 2013)

hi, 'daisy...gee you've got me...did they give you a SAP value for it?  if not I would use the regular sunflower oil calculation...if you're only using 10-15% in a recipe, the difference is almost insignificant for the lye amount...hth!


----------



## roseb (Jul 13, 2013)

SAP value is188-194.  Still not sure how to use those numbers but their are.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jul 17, 2013)

I never really used a Sunflower Oil in my recipes but bought some on a whim. Kinda figures I ordered the wrong kind. Do you think the mid oleic will be OK for soap if I add some ROE? I'm weary of DOS...


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Daisy I bought some mid oleic and it works ok.  I add ROE and haven't had any spoiled soaps yet.  The most I use is 30% (makes a really nice facial soap bar) with the rest being palm and coconut to harden the bar up.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 17, 2013)

"...SAP value is 188-194..."

I'm assuming this value is the NaOH saponification value, not the KOH sap value. 

What this means is that for every gram (or ounce) of oil, you will need to add 0.188 to 0.194 grams (or ounces) of NaOH to convert the fat into soap.

I'd use the average between these two numbers, which is 0.191 grams (or ounces) for my sap value. If you are conservative soaper, use the smallest number -- 0.188 grams (or ounces).


----------



## ghia61 (Jul 25, 2013)

Heartsong - What brand name did you find at your walmart? Walmart in my area has 2 products from A&M, refined and unrefined, but neither are hi-oleic. Thanks!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 25, 2013)

ghia61 said:


> Heartsong - What brand name did you find at your walmart? Walmart in my area has 2 products from A&M, refined and unrefined, but neither are hi-oleic. Thanks!


 
that's the same as I buy, tho I've seen other brands...might be a regional thing...like I said before, it does _not_ say high oleic...you have to compare the above chart info link provided to compare...but in a nut shell, hi-oleic SFO is higher in monosaturated fats, standard  SFO is higher in polyunsaturated fats.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunflower_oil


----------



## ghia61 (Jul 26, 2013)

heartsong said:


> that's the same as I buy, tho I've seen other brands...might be a regional thing...like I said before, it does _not_ say high oleic...you have to compare the above chart info link provided to compare...but in a nut shell, hi-oleic SFO is higher in monosaturated fats, standard  SFO is higher in polyunsaturated fats.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunflower_oil



Thank you, I do understand the mono/poly levels. The SFO here has a mono/poly content of 3g/9.4g per 14g of oil. That's why I asked what brand the walmart in your area carries.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 26, 2013)

had to call hubby to read the label for me...i'm on the road right now...this is the last one I purchased...they keep switching oils out for some reason...got rid of the 97* coconut but replaced it with organic, which I use in my lip balms...they've got like 5-6 safflower, 3 or 4 sunflower, but they can't seem to consistently carry grape seed oil...wish they had avocado oil!   http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cookwell-Organic-Sunflower-Oil-17-fl-oz/22101583


----------

